# Two month tour of Portugal.



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

As a new member, you may have read our "Introduction" ie. . . Pete and Sans - regarding our 2 months in Portugal. Well apart from telling my daughter ("spending the kids inheritance, again") the Brittany ferry to Caen is booked for Mon 2 Feb arriving 21.30 local time. NB the town of Quisterham is five minutes from the ferry terminal and its ok to overnight in the car park with bars and resturants close by.
We plan to drive down to Bordeaux and into Spain before crossing into north Portugal,then following the coast down to the south. If there are any like minded people who are doing a similar trip or in Portugal around the same time, it would be good to keep in touch. 

Peter and Sandra


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are planning a similar trip - Folkstone to Calais on the 2nd Feb. Staying the first night at the aire at Forges les Eaux to book to the dog into the vets for the return journey on the 23rd March.
We also will be travelling down the West coast (as quick as possible) to Biarritz via Bordeaux and either following the Spanish coast to Portugal and down the coast to the Algarve or driving across Spain to Northern Portugal and across the middle of Portugal to the Algarve. Still got some research to do on this.
We have a Burstner Argos and will have a red scooter on the back so if you see us - say hello.
It's our first real adventure in the MH so looking forward to it as I'm the navigator and planner. Graham just sticks to the driving!

Good luck
Chris and Graham


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Portugal*

We're in Marbella at moment but on to Portugal first week in Feb.
Otherway round Algarve then up coast and home March.Keep in touch and we can tell you what weather and sites are like.
Have good time. Chris & Maurice


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You're all lucky devils! :evil: :evil: :evil: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Similar to start with as we go Dover Calais on the 1 Feb then probably Forest View; Bodeaux but we then head for Madrid and Aranjuez before heading for Murcia. I know that it's not Portugal but a similar start.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

travelsRus said:


> We are planning a similar trip - Folkstone to Calais on the 2nd Feb. Staying the first night at the aire at Forges les Eaux to book to the dog into the vets for the return journey on the 23rd March.
> We also will be travelling down the West coast (as quick as possible) to Biarritz via Bordeaux and either following the Spanish coast to Portugal and down the coast to the Algarve or driving across Spain to Northern Portugal and across the middle of Portugal to the Algarve. Still got some research to do on this.
> We have a Burstner Argos and will have a red scooter on the back so if you see us - say hello.
> It's our first real adventure in the MH so looking forward to it as I'm the navigator and planner. Graham just sticks to the driving!
> ...


 Hi although Forges is lovely you can easily book your pet into the Vet (Patrick) by phone I did this from the UK and that way you aren't tied to the aires here if you feel like going further..........also take note that although you can park on the aires there, the water and electric is off until March.

I know of other sites open if you do decide you would like to travel further than Forges on your first day...........Patrick speaks excellent English and it is so easy to do this via phone.

HTH


----------

